# Router bit storage



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

My router bit storage is a haphazard mix of wood blocks with
holes in them and several wood boxes with foam inserts.

I'm super not into making shop fixtures. I prefer to salvage
and repurpose as much as possible.

However, I've reached the conclusion that I have enough bits
that I should figure something out to store them in one place.

What do you use?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

On the plus side Loren, they don't roll and bang into each other when they're standing up in a wood block. That's how mine are stored in a dedicated drawer, apart from the expensive ones which go back in their original packaging.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I use some boards with 1/4" and 1/2" holes in them. The boards sit on a shelf. I am a creative genius!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

My solution, a bit over the top…alot of it was left over "scrap" repurposed though.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60847


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'll take pics of mine later on; I actually have 3 spaces I store my bits in. Two are small wall mount cabinets, the third is an MLCS bit storage box for spares or bits I don't use much. I have one of the cabinets by the workbench with bits I use for hand routing, and the other is by the router table with bits I use for table routing.

If you have the complete small shop (a freebie book when you opt for a free issue of shop notes) the plan is in there. I made mine with slide out trays.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I have tool cabinets that drop out of the ceiling. The one on the left contains the router bits. More details are here: My drop cabinets (Oh, and I have another box of miscellaneous bits that is in a jumble and not photo worthy.)


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I just use dense black foam blocks that I repurposed from packaging material that some large tool probably came in. I believe it's the same stuff that retailers sell pre-drilled to hold bits. It took clean holes with brad point bits.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Whoa TeamTurpin, those drop cabinets are super cool! With exposed ceiling joists in the garage, I could definitely use something like this. Great idea!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I lucked up on some Corian scraps that I've drilled for the needed holes.
I keep 'em in a tackle box which keeps the bits clean and dry. No worry about any moisture on the bit shanks.
Bill


----------



## NewEnglandsWoodWorks (Apr 12, 2011)

I made this router bit holder a few years ago….
Heres a video if your interested in making it:


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice Job Brett.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice, Brett.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61883


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm loving those drop cabinets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is a challenge I've been thinking about for sometime and have not com up with a solution yet. right now I have about 8 holders with about 40 router bits each in all 4 of my router table ,it's not a terrible set up but I wish I had an easier way to get to my router bits,but it makes it hard when you have 300+ router bits and no wall space.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

300 router bits? Man. You need a carousel or or lazy Susan.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

I made this a couple of weeks ago an posted in my projects ….used old pallet wood….use the search here to see more.. bluekingfisher gave me the idea….wood mag plan


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I used scrap lumber to build a flat box. Inside I have a 1'x1' piece of pegboard scrap that I drilled out several holes to 1/2". There is about a 1" space between the bottom of the pegboard and the bottom of the box. Works okay, but not as well as I would like.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use some of the foam inserts for some bits. For the more expensive ones, I keep them in the plastic container that I bought therm in. The Freud plastic boxes are nice and keep them safe.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

From Google images, the organization is fantastic.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I made a nice box with a hinged lid, and put 3/4 ply in the bottom, with 1/2" holes for bits. For 1/4" bits I used a hole saw with a 1/2" inside diameter (that would be about 5/8 o.d., I guess), drilled out a series of "slugs" from 1" thick UMHW that I bought as surplus scrap; those I split verticaly on the bandsaw (one side only) to give them some flexibility. So they slip into the 12" holes and the 1/4" bits slide into them. That part works fine. But the 1/2" holes are not satisfactory, as the wood swells just enough to bind on the shanks. Going to try it again by using mini-cell plastic foam. I figure the flexibility will hold securely without them getting stuck in there. Haven't tried drilling foam with brad point bits, but a sharpened metal tube of the right diameter works nicely. You can buy thin wall SS or hardened brass tubing in many diameters. I use a DP to drill the holes.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

whoa


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Team Turpin, Great idea, those swing-down storage racks. The only problem I can see is; how do you reach for items stowed near the top, assuming an 8' ceiling?


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

An 8 foot ceiling would be a challenge. Luckily, that area is under my loft and is only 7'. The only things that are hard to look at are my Dremel bits and they sit in trays that can be removed for use. Actually, the Dremel tool itself also hangs in a little box that can be removed (if needed) and clamped to my workbench for use. Everything is pretty easy to deal with so far.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use these:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49890&cat=1,46168,69435,46180&ap=1

Lined up in rows, in the drawers of an inexpensive Craftsman rollaway chest. I often pick up rollaways on places like slickdeals.net.


----------

